# Iron Man 2



## Steve615

It's been known for sometime now that there would be a sequel to the summer blockbuster film from Marvel Comics.
It is being reported that Terrence Howard will be replaced by Don Cheadle for the part of the Jim Rhodes character in the forthcoming sequel.
Apparently negotiations between Marvel and Howard fell apart "over financial differences" among other things.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ibc7ed676383467c2448e29f67361b144

http://www.zap2it.com/movies/news/zap-cheadlereplacinghowardinironman,0,790527.story


----------



## curt8403

Steve615 said:


> It's been known for sometime now that there would be a sequel to the summer blockbuster film from Marvel Comics.
> It is being reported that Terrence Howard will be replaced by Don Cheadle for the part of the Jim Rhodes character in the forthcoming sequel.
> Apparently negotiations between Marvel and Howard fell apart "over financial differences" among other things.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ibc7ed676383467c2448e29f67361b144
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/movies/news/zap-cheadlereplacinghowardinironman,0,790527.story


yes,

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20081014/en_celeb_eo/63637


----------



## spartanstew

I'd rather see Cheadle anyway.


----------



## Steve615

Terrence Howard says being replaced by Don Cheadle in the upcoming sequel was "surprise of a lifetime".

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/terrencehoward_blog.html


----------



## Steve615

From L.A. Times:
The role of Nick Fury may not happen in the forthcoming sequel,according to Samuel L. Jackson.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/herocomplex/2009/01/nick-fury-no-mo.html


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sigh... What a mess. 

Let's hope they straighten that out soon.


----------



## joshjr

Tom Robertson said:


> Sigh... What a mess.
> 
> Let's hope they straighten that out soon.


Im still bummed that they are bring on board Don Cheedle instad of keeping the great cast intact from the first film.


----------



## Dario33

At least Rourke has been cast...:up:


----------



## Steve615

From Variety:
Mickey Rourke and Sam Rockwell are currently in negotiations to play two key villains in the forthcoming film from Marvel Entertainment.
Emily Blunt has apparently emerged as the frontrunner for the role of Black Widow in the film.
Production of the film is scheduled to begin this spring,with a summer 2010 release by Paramount.

http://www.variety.com/VR1117998515.html


----------



## mmccaugh

> Terrence Howard, who by some reports was the first actor signed to "Iron Man" and the highest-paid actor in the cast, won't be back for the sequel (Don Cheadle is taking his place as the key supporting character Rhodey and his alter ego War Machine) and money seems to have been part of the issue.


I think he was good, but he shouldn't have been the highest paid guy in the film lol.

I almost passed the movie up actually because I'm not a big Robert Downey Jr fan, but he did a phenomenal job as Tony Stark, if anyone should be making more money in the sequel it's him.

Same thing for Samuel Jackson, I like him and all, but Nick Fury is a supporting character at best, I can't imagine they are going to be willing to pay the kind of money he wants to return.


----------



## coldsteel

mmccaugh said:


> Same thing for Samuel Jackson, I like him and all, but Nick Fury is a supporting character at best, I can't imagine they are going to be willing to pay the kind of money he wants to return.


Next cameo we should see him in is the end of Captain America, finding the popsicle...


----------



## Tom Robertson

The whole Nick Fury arc was to have a few cameos (that surely are underpaid for Samuel's level of ability) leading to his own movie that wouldn't be underpaid. Of course... they have to agree on terms throughout the arc and the payoff movie. 

Happy Snowplow Mailbox Hockey Day!
Tom


----------



## coldsteel

Tom Robertson said:


> Happy Snowplow Mailbox Hockey Day!
> Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Online calendar of holidays, mostly obscure... 

Happy National Handwriting Day!
Tom


----------



## smiddy

My son and I watched Iron Man this past weekend and we loved it. I saw this thread and didn't expect that the cast would fall apart though.  After watching it, we both agreed it would be kewl to have a sequel, but at what cost. :bummed:


----------



## Grentz

I usually hate comic/superhero type movies made these days, but I really enjoyed Iron Man.

Glad they are making a sequel at least, even if some of the characters are changed a bit.


----------



## coldsteel

Only gripe I had was the riff/song wasn't until the end...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Grentz said:


> I usually hate comic/superhero type movies made these days, but I really enjoyed Iron Man.
> 
> Glad they are making a sequel at least, even if some of the characters are changed a bit.


It may likely be even better...as they spent an awful lot of time in the original flick setting up the characters and basic plot...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It may likely be even better...as they spent an awful lot of time in the original flick setting up the characters and basic plot...


Yep, the same could be said for other flicks of this nature. Which begs the question of intent to continue this genre of films, setup for follow on material and films. Interesting concept.


----------



## space86

I just hate how Samuel L Jackson may not be in the Avengers movie.


----------



## Steve615

space86 said:


> I just hate how Samuel L Jackson may not be in the Avengers movie.


Don't hate anymore.  
According to Variety,Samuel L. Jackson has "signed on the dotted line" for a long-term pact with Marvel Entertainment to play the role of Nick Fury in 'Iron Man 2',and "potentially many other films".

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118000573.html?categoryid=13&cs=1

This article was posted on Variety's site this afternoon.
It also states that Jackson's deal with Marvel contains an option to play the character in up to nine future Marvel superhero films.

Some of the future titles mentioned were:
Captain America
Thor
The Avengers
The Shield

The option includes potential sequels of these films too.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Honestly....I had rather low expectations for both Iron Man and Robert Downey Jr. in it.

Other than the stretched plot setup time...it exceeded my expectations on both fronts.

Now my bar has been raised for I M 2...and I suspect I will not be disappointed.


----------



## Steve615

The Hollywood Reporter chimes in on Samuel L. Jackson's new contract with Marvel Entertainment.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i57845f198f95ed938a79d4a806b64e68?imw=Y


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo,Variety & eonline.com:
Mickey Rourke has sealed his deal to play the role of Whiplash.
Scarlett Johansson's rep confirms that the actress has signed on for the role of Black Widow.
Gwyneth Paltrow will also return in the role of Pepper Potts.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.eonline.com/103998-


----------



## Brandon428

I loved Iron Man 1 and now that Scarlett Johansson is in part 2...holy crap,this is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Steve615

From marvel.com:
The film officially began production yesterday morning in Los Angeles,CA.

http://marvel.com/news/moviestories.7508


----------



## cmtar

First official Iron Man 2 picture.....


----------



## Steve615

From comingsoon.net:
A massive set for the film appears to be under construction at the foot of the Sepulveda Dam in L.A.
6 photos of the set can be viewed at the following link.

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=55774


----------



## Steve615

Here is a recent photo of Mickey Rourke,aka Whiplash,from the set of Iron Man 2,from USA Today. 

http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/2009-06-09-ironman2-rourke_N.htm?csp=34


----------



## coldsteel

Isn't Whiplash a chick? Thought he was supposed to be Crimson Dynamo.


----------



## Steve615

Marvel has created a "hub" page for all things Iron Man 2. 

http://marvel.com/movies/Iron_Man.Iron_Man_2


----------



## Steve615

A new trailer ( 2:30 ) for this film recently surfaced online at Apple's website,and it looks pretty good. 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/


----------



## Stewart Vernon

New trailer I just saw on Youtube...


----------



## Steve615

Another new clip recently appeared on Yahoo Movies. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-iron-man-2-exclusive-clip.html

The new scene is located at the bottom of that page.


----------



## joshjr

I plan to buy my advance tickets today to the midnight showing on Thursday the 6th.


----------



## spartanstew

I plan to preorder it as soon as it's available on Amazon.


----------



## Chris Blount

Yesterday I received the Blu-Ray from Amazon and finally got to see Iron Man 2. Didn't get a chance to see it this past summer.

First, I was very pleased. I thought it was every bit as good as the first. Lots of action and laughs.

The Blu-Ray is top notch. My subwoofer was quite busy through the whole movie. PQ was excellent.

Definitely a must see.


----------



## dpeters11

On Amazon I see a three disc for $24.99, and single for $17.99 on Blu. Other than the single says it takes 11-13 days, is there any difference except no DVD or digital copy?

I don't need a DVD, and the one time I thought about redeeming a digital copy, the code had expired so I don't need that either.

If that's the only difference, I might save myself the $7.


----------



## spartanstew

dpeters11 said:


> On Amazon I see a three disc for $24.99, and single for $17.99 on Blu. Other than the single says it takes 11-13 days, is there any difference except no DVD or digital copy?
> 
> I don't need a DVD, and the one time I thought about redeeming a digital copy, the code had expired so I don't need that either.
> 
> If that's the only difference, I might save myself the $7.


The single disc is missing these special features:

Disc 2 (Blu-ray):
Ultimate Iron Man: The Making of Iron Man 2 (HD)
Rebuilding the Suit-An all-encompassing look at the beginning stages of this mammoth blockbuster.
A Return to Action-From Marvel Studios to the streets of Monaco, Jon Favreau takes viewers through the trials and triumphs of continuing Iron Man's story.
Expanding the Universe-From the amazing sets of Stark Expo to Tony Stark's home and beyond, the Marvel Universe continues to unfold into new and exciting places.
Building a Legacy-From filming to editing, scoring and visual effects, Favreau and his team face the challenges of bringing the sequel to the big screen.
Featurettes (HD):

* Creating Stark Expo-A look at how the sets and computer-generated elements combine to create the massive set piece.Practical Meets Digital-How the "practical" props inform the "digital" work that ultimately brings our hero to life on screen.
* Illustrated Origin: Nick Fury-A comprehensive journey into creating one of the most mysterious and influential heroes in the Marvel Universe.
* Illustrated Origin: Black Widow-An exciting look at the new femme fatale introduced in Iron Man 2.
* Illustrated Origin: War Machine-A look at the introduction of the character and how his friendship with Tony Stark resonates with fans.
* Working with DJ AM-Jon Favreau remembers working with Adam Goldstein.

Deleted Scenes with optional commentary by Jon Favreau (HD):

* Alternate Opening
* Coulson at the Senate
* The Sub-Orbital Jet
* Tony's Workshop (extended)
* Natalie Wears the Gauntlet
* Flying Party Girl
* Mark II Security
* Element Rediscovered (extended)

Concept Art Gallery
Theatrical Trailers (HD)
Music Video: AC/DC "Shoot To Thrill" (HD)


----------



## redsoxfan26

Here is the review from AVS Forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1278576


----------



## paulman182

Why Amazon? Just go down to Wal-Mart, where I got mine yesterday. Same price.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Anyone find the Thor, Captain America trailers yet? They’re supposedly an easter egg on the two disc set.


----------



## spartanstew

There is no two disc set.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

spartanstew said:


> There is no two disc set.


Are you being funny or wrong?


----------



## spartanstew

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are you being funny or wrong?


Neither. Do you have a link to this mysterious 2-disc set or do you want to pull a mod-edit and remove your post before someone else sees it?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I meant 3 disc. My bad


----------



## Stewart Vernon

spartanstew said:


> Neither. Do you have a link to this mysterious 2-disc set or do you want to pull a mod-edit and remove your post before someone else sees it?


Well...

There's a single disc Blu-ray
There's a 3-disc version that includes 2 Blu rays + the DVD/Digital copy disc
There's also a 2-disc DVD release

I can't remember if there is also a single disc DVD release or not... there may not be.

The real point being that you only get the bonus features if you buy the version that comes with the 2nd bonus disc... and this thread didn't seem to specify Blu-ray or DVD.

That's why I wondered if you didn't know about the 2-disc version on DVD... OR if you were just being funny in some way that I wasn't getting.


----------



## spartanstew

Stewart Vernon said:


> Wand this thread didn't seem to specify Blu-ray or DVD.


Perhaps, but the previous 6 posts (including the linked review) were all related to the Blu Ray. Besides, I didn't know people still purchased standard DVD's.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I just found out, Thor and Captain America footage will be added via BD-LIVE at a later date. The footage is NOT actually on the discs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

spartanstew said:


> Perhaps, but the previous 6 posts (including the linked review) were all related to the Blu Ray. Besides, I didn't know people still purchased standard DVD's.


Now I know you're being funny, because DVDs of blockbuster movies still sell very high. I'm Blu-ray myself, but clearly a lot of people still aren't OR opt to pay less for the usually cheaper DVD copy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hutchinshouse said:


> I just found out, Thor and Captain America footage will be added via BD-LIVE at a later date. The footage is NOT actually on the discs.


I saw mention of that on one of the Blu-ray forums... and that disappoints me to hear. My Blu-ray player isn't BD-Live compatible, so I'll miss out on that.


----------



## Davenlr

Stewart Vernon said:


> Now I know you're being funny, because DVDs of blockbuster movies still sell very high. I'm Blu-ray myself, but clearly a lot of people still aren't OR opt to pay less for the usually cheaper DVD copy.


Sad to say, but Ive never even seen a blu-ray, let alone been interested in buying one. I still rent DVD's or watch the HD movies on Directv. Maybe when the price comes down to match DVD's, I might be interested.


----------



## spartanstew

Davenlr said:


> Maybe when the price comes down to match DVD's, I might be interested.


Just depends on how much you look for deals. I have about 100 Blu Rays and I'm averaging less than $15 per (DVD Profiler tells me my current average is $14.12).

In fact, I bought Iron Man 2 from WalMart for $15.

Now, since I averaged just under $10 each for my 700 DVD's, it is a bit more, but it's far from expensive.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, there are deals to be had if you are lucky OR willing to wait.

I got in on the Wal-Mart deal as well... and I keep an eye out for sales and coupons... and then some movies I'm willing to wait a while for the inevitable price drop.

If you are patient, you can find some pretty good deals on Blu rays.


----------



## dpeters11

paulman182 said:


> Why Amazon? Just go down to Wal-Mart, where I got mine yesterday. Same price.


I usually get discs from Amazon because I can come home on release day and it's there waiting for me. And I don't have to pay tax, or at least delay paying it until April.


----------



## BobaBird

Target has the 3-disc BD set in an exclusive metal case with a 3D cover, priced especially for the fanboy.

The first movie in Target's exclusive helmet case is now a more reasonable $15.


----------

